# Gotta See It To Believe It



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200133932146801


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jaevick said:


> :arrow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Winding yarn by the use of a hand mixer.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

everything old is new again. Be careful, it can also make a REAL UGLY MESS


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chickkie said:


> everything old is new again. Be careful, it can also make a REAL UGLY MESS


Do I hear the words of experience? I've known about the method for ages, but have never tried it. I'm no fan of power tools; they go too fast for me to feel secure using them.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Do I hear the words of experience? I've known about the method for ages, but have never tried it. I'm no fan of power tools; they go too fast for me to feel secure using them.


I have made some good messes with a drill - ever try to mix paint with one? another story for another day.


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

I use my husbands variable speed drill (now adopted as mine) for my bobbins I use when weaving. Wouldn't think of using my hand mixer to roll balls of yarn. 

And yes, my husband tried mixing dyed concrete with the drill. Let's just say he ruined my chore shoes!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I can see Murphy causing the yarn to be a total loss through knots!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

What won't they think of next?


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Do I hear the words of experience? I've known about the method for ages, but have never tried it. I'm no fan of power tools; they go too fast for me to feel secure using them.


I have a complete woodworking shop and the one thing my father always taught me was to "have no fear of your tools but always have a healthy respect for them".


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bunbun said:


> I have a complete woodworking shop and the one thing my father always taught me was to "have no fear of your tools but always have a healthy respect for them".


I have no fear; I just prefer doing whatever with hand-powered tools, not noisy power-tools. Whenever I do any floor cleaning, I'd rather use a broom than a vacuum cleaner. Given my choice between power drill or hand drill, I'll always opt for the hand-powered one, unless drilling metal. I just don't like the noise and the swiftness with which unwanted things _can_ happen. I've never had - or even seen - an injury with a power tool, but ... I can too well imagine. I guess I've known too many men with missing digits due to mishandling one power tool or another. Less chance of injury with hand-powered, and lesser injuries due to lower speed. Ax excepted; a mishandled ax can do great damage. I'd rather use a chain saw than an ax - or let someone who knows exactly what they're doing do the job instead.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

This is worth a try, but I'll use the longer one from kitchen towels


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Annekeetje said:


> This is worth a try, but I'll use the longer one from kitchen towels


??


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

I think she's referring to the paper towel roll, instead of a toilet paper tube.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

LOL, I just pinned that one. I thought it was funny.


----------



## Ferol Pat (Jun 18, 2013)

clever, never seen before


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Very resourceful.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww,now that's thinking. :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Neat, makes it wind faster!Mine would be in the beaters for sure.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

OMG! That is hilarious and great way to wind your yarn on the cheap--lol


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

tried it,not good for me bad almost broke my finger and it pulls the yarn and stretches it.


----------



## Pih (Jun 19, 2014)

This is sooo cool. Can't wait to try. Thanks


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Winding yarn by the use of a hand mixer.


can you take the yarn off the tissue roll to make a center pull cake? 
Blessings


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

just LOL at ALL of the comments, especially Jessica-Jean, you ladies never fail to make me smile!! What a nice exchange of wit!


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow, that speed on that mixer was really too fast. Go slower! Besides, Jessica-Jean was right! It is not worth geting hurt.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I just can't help seeing a disaster waiting to happen! Glad I have a ball winder--propelled by me!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Annekeetje said:


> This is worth a try, but I'll use the longer one from kitchen towels


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

it didn't work quite so well for me either.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Do I hear the words of experience? I've known about the method for ages, but have never tried it. I'm no fan of power tools; they go too fast for me to feel secure using them.


Been in some really unbelievable situations, because 'I thought I could'!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

chickkie said:


> everything old is new again. Be careful, it can also make a REAL UGLY MESS


my husband and grandson winds my yarn the old fashioned way- by hand like our parents and grandparents did!


----------



## gopher (Mar 28, 2013)

Jaevick said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200133932146801&fref=nf


Thanks for posting because I never saw nor heard of this. Might actually give it a shot some time.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Well that is new to me and seems a great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Neat, but not new.


Maybe not but new to me!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Doesn't look like a smart Idea!


----------



## Catmouse (Dec 2, 2013)

Great Idea, I'll try it next time : )


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

That person's been drinking too much Arbor Mist and Samuel Adams. . .


----------



## Pih (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks I'm going to try. Sometimes I get home with yarn that needs to be put into a ball and really to don't want to go back to the yarn store. I will try this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Might just as well use my mixer for something! It is not earning it's room and board since I became sick. But, I would think you would have the guide the yarn back and forth to be sure it did not go haywire and burn the thing up or worse yet ruin my yarn!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Might just as well use my mixer for something! It is not earning it's room and board since I became sick. But, I would think you would have the guide the yarn back and forth to be sure it did not go haywire and burn the thing up or worse yet ruin my yarn!


be careful... be very careful...


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

A drill works as well.


----------

